# Super Tweaking Windows XP for Gaming



## jr_Cisn305 (Jul 25, 2008)

*Tweaking Windows XP for Gaming*

This is a nice tutorial on tweaking XP.

*Table of Contents*



> Disabling useless processers & Windows features.
> * Optimising your Windows Page file.
> * Cleaning up your system.
> * Configuring your systems BIOS for maximum gaming power.
> ...


*1. Disabling useless processers & Windows features. 
******************************************* 
Windows XP has came with quite a few new but extremly useless and memory hogging features that constantly run in the background and slow your system down.

Some of the features that should be disabled are automatic updates, system restore and remote assistance.

To disable these 3 fairly useless services...



> 1. Hit Start
> 2. Select Control Panel
> 3. Select Performance and Maintenance
> 4. Select System
> ...


Now that the three main WIndows features that severly hog your PC's power are disabled, its time to move onto the numerous other Windows processers that further drag down your system.



> 1. Hit start
> 2. Select Control Panel
> 3. Select Adminastrative Tools
> 4. Select Services


Now there should be a large list of services and alot of them are running on your system right now.

Alot are vital for running Windows and alot are completely useless.

The average PC user will have about 27 of these processers running all the time, more than half of them she/he does not need.

Now for a standard PC with maybe a printer & a broadband connection and no fancey networking, routing or any advanced pheriples and wireless devices, the following services should be set as disabled.

To disable a service, double-click it and set the Startup Type drop-down menue as "Disabled" then click "apply" and "ok" and move onto the next.



> Automatic Updates
> ClipBook
> COM+ Event System
> Creative Service for CDROM Access (If you have a Creative soundcard)
> ...


Note that everyones system is differant so dont be wondering why some services in the list above are not on your list.

Now that you have disabled those Windows services, its time to clean up your startup programs and system tray...



> 1. Hit Start
> 2. Hit Run
> 3. Type "msconfig" without the quotes and hit enter
> 4. Hit Startup tab
> ...


Now you dont have all that junk starting up when Windows starts and I can guarentee you that you'll notice a phonomenol power boost that will be equally as noticable in games.

*2. Optimising your Windows Page file. 
******************************** 
Windwows uses whats called a pagefile to act as RAM for file swapping duties and the-like & is vital for games.

The pagefile itself is harddrive space taken off your harddrive and kept in the pagefile itself so for example if my harddrive is 20GB and I set my pagefile to 1GB then my HDD would suddenly become 19GB in size.

To edit Windows pagefile...



> 1. Click Start
> 2. Click Control panel
> 3. Click System
> 4. Click Advanced tab
> ...


If you have...



> 128MB of RAM -> set to 1500MB
> 256MB of RAM -> set to 1000MB
> 512MB of RAM -> set to 700MB
> 1GB of RAM -> set to 500MB


*3. Cleaning up your system. 
************************ 
Now its time to give your system a spring-clean and free from unused invalid light bulb that litters many PC users systems and over time can lead to configuration problems and nasty software conflicts and slightly slow application response rates.

You'll need to downlaod the following free programs and install them...



> Ad-Aware
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Now then, to get the most out of these program, you must configure them correctly...

Ad-Aware and Spybot S&D are pretty well configured to begin with so i'll go straight to light bulb Cleaner...



> 1. Open light bulb Cleaner
> 2. Click Windows tab
> 3. Tick all boxes except "Menue Order Cache & Windows Size/Location Cache
> 4. Click Applications tab
> ...


Now open Cacheman...



> 1. Click on the Settings button
> 2. Click the "RAM" icon
> 3. Under "Memory Ammount", set it to "User defined" then move the slider as far to the right as it goes
> 4. Uncheck all four boxes but leave "Extreme recovery mode" checked
> ...


Ok now that you've tweaked your programs to work at there best, its now time to use them...

*NOTE:* No other programs should be running while you run the programs so bookmark this page and exit IRC or whatever other programs you have running and come back here when your done.

Open and run the following programs in the following order...



> Ad-Aware
> Spybot S&D
> light bulb Cleaner
> Reg Seeker
> Hijack This


Ok now your back, your PC should be alot more clutter free but these programs never do a complete job of it so its now time to manually clean your Windows up...



> 1. Look on your desktop and delete any icons & shortcuts that you no longer need or use or have its software uninstalled
> 2. Go into your start menue and do the same thing
> 3. Go into Control panel
> 4. Go into Add or Remove programs
> ...


*4. Configuring your systems BIOS for maximum gaming power. 
**************************************************** 
Accesing your systems BIOS varies from PC to PC but typically its a good 10 second hammering of the Del or F1 key while Windows is booting up.

BIOS vary from motherboard to motherboard but modern gaming boards will have alot more options in them than basic motherboards like Dell PC's have which is why i'm not going to be specific, rather just point out the general things to change that I think most PC's will have.

AGP Aperture size should be set to the highest possible. 
AGP mode should be set to 8.0 or how high it can go 
AGP Fastwrite should be enabled 
USB 2.0 controller mode should be set to "Fullspeed" if you have USB 2 ports on your PC

Any performance enhancing options that many, many gaming boards have should be set to there maximum for example my Asus K8V SE board has an option where I can set the overall speed of my PC to "slow", "normal", "fast" or "turbo". Obviously the Turbo option is going to produce more thermal output on my CPU, RAM & motherboard but its not really enough to worry about especially if you have fans in your case.

*5.Updating your system drivers. 
*************************** 
Updating your systems drivers is vital for squeezing as much performance out of it as possible, especially sound card and graphics card drivers.

Here is a list of driver links for the differant components from all the major manufactuers...

*Graphics card 
-----------------* 


> *nVIDIA*
> 
> ```
> http://nvidia.com/content/drivers/drivers.asp
> ...


*Sound cards 
---------------*

*Creative Soundblaster*



> ```
> http://creative.com/support/
> ```


*Windows Updates 
--------------------*



> 1. Hit Start
> 2. Click on Windows Update icon


Now it will take you to the Microsoft website and will scan your system and come up with a list of reccoemnded updates.

Alot of these updates are rubbish and unncessary. I cannot be specific about what not to downlaod and what to download since everyones PC is differan but updates such as language packs and stuff like that.

Critical update patches for Windows Media player and stuff like that should be downloaded and so should Microsoft .NET framework since alot of software nowadays relies on this code.

Remember that uninstalling previous drivers before installing new ones is highly reccomended since it ensures a bug-free crashless install.

Here's how to PROPERLY uninstall drivers...



> 1. Go into add/remove programs
> 2. Uninstall the driver you want from the list
> 3. GO into your Program Files folder and delte all folders and files associated with the driver you have just uninstalled
> 4. Delete any start menue entries associated with the deleted driver
> ...


I would of made links to motherboard drivers but I find updating mobo drivers to be quite a risky and an often unsucsesfull procedure and to cover it in this guide would take up far too much time.

If you would like to update your BIOS, there are many guides out there, one I reccomend would be BIOS Guide from the trusty tweaktown.com website which I highly reccomend also.

*6. Tweaking your nVIDIA card. 
************************** 
I'm sorry ATI owners but I have only had experiance with nVIDIA cards so my intructions wont be perfect to follow but should be ok as the two cards GUI is pretty similer.

To access your nVIDIA cards options...



> 1. Right-click on your desktop & select Properties
> 2. Click Settings tab
> 3. Click advanced button
> 4. Click on the tab that reads your graphics card name, i.e GeForce FX 5600 for me.
> ...


Your card is now set to give the best balance of image quality and performance.

*7. Tips. 
******* 
Here are some tips to maintain your PC at its full potential forever...



> 1. Run them programs often, especially when you've been making alot of changes or have been installing/uninstalling alot of sfotware on your PC.
> 
> 2. Run Cacheman before you play games and recover as much RAM as possible so you can get smoother gameplay.
> 
> ...


*8. Conclusion. 
*************

Enjoy


----------



## Chrismichael (Jul 27, 2008)

would it be possible to do the same thing you did with tweaking the Nvidia Card in vista?


----------

